# Manistee Salmon Tourney on Labor Day



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Here's what we did last Labor Day for the tournament.

The tournament will be for the Saturday of Labor Day

$20 per boat, $10 of that going into the Big Fish pool

Check in at 5AM with launching beginning at 5:30AM.

Each boat will be limited to six rods, and six fish may be entered.

The weigh in will begin at 2PM when all boats/crews must be off the lake.

Different species of fish will be assigned points which will be added to the weight of each fish.

Lake Trout 5 pts.
Cohos 10 pts.
Kings 15 pts.
Steelheads 20 pts.
Brown Trout 25 pts.

Highest total pts. wins the pot.

There will also be a $10 big fish pot for the largest overal fish of the tournament.

I hope this helps.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Hey Whit,
They say that the memory is the second thing to go but since you got the bionic hip already I guess it's the third for you 

Total amount is $30. $20 for the points and $10 for the big fish. Of course Don had to be an Enron imposter and take em both last year but as you know revenge is sweet and my boat needs some additions on his dime  

How about a pre-tourney in the summer down south here? Talked to a couple guys about it at the westside MNG. Maybe a one day thing out of Port Sheldon or Grand Haven. I don't know if I can wait til Sept. We're already talking about it 5 monthes in advance so that has to say something!!

1 day thing with the obligatory afternoon feast. What do you think?

Tom


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

Wow, this sounds really fun!! ya think you got room on your boat bluedevil? id pay for fuel and food and whatnot, and id have my grandma make us a few apple pies, surely to give us the edge over the......"competition" And just to let ya know and whatnot im only 16, but i sure know what im doin when it comes to the fishin, especially piggish salmon!!!   
Do you think it might be allright?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

TGA,
I did a search of last year's tourney info and put down what I fouind, but that was early on in the thread. I guess it changed as the thread wound through.

Sorry for the misinfo.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

huntingfool43,
Sounds good. Just bring some cash to pich in for petro and and entry fee and that should be it. I have pretty much everthing else as far as gear.  

MIbowhntr,
MMMM apple pie is my favorite. Also by the sounds of it dounuts also give you the upper hand to so you might want to check with your grandma on that to As I said above just bring some cash to pitch in for gas and entry fee and definatly some apple pie and we should be all set.

As the date gets closer I will get in touch with you guys to work out the details. Until then, Good Fishing.

P.S. Still got room for one more!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

bluedevil, if you still have that room count me in for sure...i don't even know when labor day is but i can get it off. LOL


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

ok, dumb question when is labor day??


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

OK my boat is full now! 
Quest,
Labor day is September 1st so I am assuming the tourny is going to be on August 30th. By the way, HOW MANY SICK DAYS DO YOU GET WHERE YOU WORK. I may just have to have you pick me up an application.LOL Lets just hope we have better weather than the last time we went out


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I had my roomate call in sick for me, lol. When i got back to work my boss asked me where i was fishing. I have been there long enough where i think they understand that some days i just have to go fishing. As long as i am reliable otherwise, they understand my fishing days.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bluedevil _
> [MIbowhntr,
> MMMM apple pie is my favorite. Also by the sounds of it dounuts also give you the upper hand to so you might want to check with your grandma on that to [/B]


BD,
Concerning the quote above from your recent post about the upcoming Labor Day salmon tournament, I can only say that is was not donuts that did the job for Team Danno, but rather muffins.

You may read the sordid account of how Team Danno did and the Muffin Connection at:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=22734&highlight=Manistee+Salmon

Each team explores, experiments, and investigates until they find their own particular "rabbits foot".........so to speak.......LOL!

I'll try a slice of that apple by..............Please!


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks bluedevil. See ya then and MIbowhntr ya better bring lots of apple pie LOL.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Whit,
Yea sorry about that, I did mean muffins. I guess I was a little tired when I posted that.
OK MIbowhntr, change that order from dounuts to muffins LOL But definatly dont forget the apple pie.

quest32a,
Sounds like you have a nice boss and roomate, even though he cant catch a steely in the river LOL ( just kiding deerhunter) 

huntingfool43,
check your pm's


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

bluedevil 

You got a PM.


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

WOOOHOOOO!!!! Thanks Bluedevil, im ready to stomp the competition! And ill use my charm to get grandma to make us pies and muffins and ill take a trip to dunkin dohnuts, man almost seems unfair, ehhh??
   
im one excited guy about this trip! Now i have to wait until september, maybe i could hibernate 
-jon


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hey Whit...

Concerning the activities of the Labor Day outing.... 

I was out this past weekend with Stein and the idea was brought up of having a Fish Boil at Insta-Launch on one of the nights. (either Friday or Saturday night). Tim says he has a turkey fryer... and if we can get someone else to bring another... get the salt... potatoes... and onions... and I would hope we would be able to catch a few fish for the pot!!  melt down some butter... and we have the makings for an awesome Fish Boil. It is very easy to cook up too!!

And oh so Yummy too!!!!

Just an idea... but sounds like a good one!!

Hmmm... maybe a new name... "Michigan Sportsman Annual Labor Day Fun Tourney & Fish Boil"


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Don,
The idea of a fish boil sounds great. Let's do it on Saturday after the weigh-in. Of course fish caught with pure tactics would taste better. Enticing a 20+ lb King to take a #14 Adams dryfly after a delicate roll cast would be a challenge and bring a much better fish to the table......errr!........boil. This, as opposed to OTHER (questionable) tactics that have been used in the past..........ROTFL!


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I called Insta Launch today to reserve a campsite and the lady informed me they are filling up fast so if ya need ne give them a call. Only draw back is you have to take it for 3 nights but a motel room would cost more than what they are charging for a site with electirc hook up.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

MMMMmmmmmmm.... fishboil. Bake some bread and beans and we'll all be ROTF Whit.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Tim,
I can hear it now.......ala Blazing Saddles!!!.........LOL!


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Oh ya its the cazzzzzzzzzz,
The caz is all set and ready to go and all ready has his camp site to, I just hope its right nest to Whit 1 so I can bug him all night. I hope you drink beer Whit because I will be all night long. I have not found a for sure fishing partner yet but I sure I will soon. See ya all later Caznik out............


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Capt'n Caz,
I will not be camping, but rather be snug in my own bed here at home. I'll be sure to get a good night's sleep.

As for the beer drinking, I don't. About ten years ago I quit drinking as I found that it was more trouble than it was worth. It also cut into too much of my hunting and fishing time.

I'll be the one with the clear eyes!.........LOL!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Of course I'm in, just the sight of watching whit choke down just one more muffin for the team is excitment enough for anyone.

I'll of course have to bring a couple of extra rods as the large fish I catch seem to break mine. 

As usual guys this is a lot of fun.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I'm OUT! What kind a guy plans a wedding on Labor Day weekend and then asks me to be his best man? Oh well, fishing will always be there, my friend will only get married once! I hope. So, my best wishes to all and consider yourselves lucky that I won't be there to take your $  lol maybe next year.

ben


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Just finnished setting up two dipsie rods to run wire. So the 2003 Labor Day Tourney Director says wire line dipsies are legal. (Last year they where questionable)
Last sat. Whit and I took the boat for a ride to see how it runs. I quess thats what We did cause We did'nt catch any fish. Lake is still cold (39 deg.)
Whit and I were thinking of bringing a keg to the Friday night camp fire so You guys can realy realy have a good time befor the tourney sat. morning...LOL


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

George, Great Idea about the keg! That would just be too easy now wouldn't it.  lol Talk about questionable methods. 

Maybe we could have a toga party Saturday night after the boil.

Who's with me now? TOGA, TOGA, TOGA!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

As a matter of friendship, kinship, and celebration, George. Toto, and I will supply two kegs of the finest brew available as well as female companionship for Tim's Toga Tussle on Friday night. I know some, errr!, ladies up here that would, after a few hours of drinking, fit those togas nicely. My wife has a bountiful supply of extra sheets and she can sew. The trick is to convince her that 4 dz. togas for an MS outing at a campground is innocent. My negotiating skills are not that finely tuned.

As for George and his crew, we will be safely ensconsed in our beds, at home, me with my muffins........LOL!

By the way, the local magistrate, who sets bail, doesn't come in until about 9AM for those of you who may wake up in the sheriff's digs just north of the campground on the way to the casino.

Did George mention that the Little River Casino is only a short drive north of the InstaLaunch Campground? On Labor Day Weekend they have an early bird special at all tables and slots. It begins at 1AM and continues until 9AM. Two for one betting! Anyone interested?


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

If the libations have their desired effect on the non-seasoned citizens at insta launchwe may have to break up the sweet slumber of Team Danno (aka Three goats and a kid). A couple of bull horn's and a 12 pack of pepsi and you may be eating no-doz instead of muffins 

You may want to destroy every phone book within a 3 mile radius of the campground. I'm sure a couple dozen drunken toga wearers on your front porch would be welcomed by the neighbors 

Too much talk....Let's fish!!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

*I Erred!* 

I mispoke. Togas do not have to be sewn. My wife, a member of Alpha Xi Delta Soriety in her college years, informs me that togas are merely wrapped around the body with no sewing necessary. So BYOS and if necessary I'm sure that Crew Danno can scarf up some extras for those who come upprepared.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Oh man, the thought of the site, is making me ill. Whit have you seen some of the....uh....figures on these guys. Lets just say full figured fits well, not like the stealth bodies of us old goats. Of course the muffins contribute to that. Please my mind hurts just thinking of the togas 

team Dann09 will kick butt this year, we only let you guys win last year to make you feel better, after all we old goats can't command all the respect all the time.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

All that Whit, Toto and I are trying to do is make the friday night campfire meeting an enjoyable expierence. We are honest and sinsier in our offering and plan no ill gottin gains from the effort.
And for this You are ready to call out the Guard on us.
Toto I think You are right it's time the goats kicked some butt..LOL


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

Ohh man this is getting twisted! a huge group of fisherman, 2 empty kegs clothes lying on the ground as everyones screaming toga toga toga toga toga toga toga toga! I think ill be sitting by the campfire taking pics with a digital camera to share witht he other non attendies on this board!! As long as you clowns dont eat bluedevil and companys pies!!!!


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Remember it's all in fun.
It can't get to twisted because the Moderator is the one who started it.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

KEGS, TOGAS..............................CAZ Could get in trouble..


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I'll bring the wooping sticks. Nobody will get near are pies MIbowhntr


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Caz,
Despite appearances that would NEVER be our intent...........Ya are killing me up here..........ROTFL!!!!!!


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

im excited...this should be an experiance to say the least!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

This is sure getting interesting. 

We should be able to come up with plenty of new ideas by Labor Day.  

This one will raise the bar for future outing expectations. 

Tom, don't worry I have milt's phone and address. lol


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Tim,
Hey buddy give me milts address so I can go bug him that weekend. Or I know lets all have a big party at Milts house. TOGA, TOGA, TOGA.........CAZNIK


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Hmmm! New strategy! I will not be at home.......Motel 6 here comes Milt!!!!!.............LOL


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Motel 6 eh... ROFL whit


----------

